# Keisler RS 5 speed



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone know how these fit in GTO's? How they shift? and generally any info on them pertaining to GTO's. I know they have had some production problems and most likely no one even has one but figured it would fire the question out there.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I have the regular ol TKO 600 and I love it. Did require some "minor" floorpan mods but nothing too radical.


----------

